

F# and Haskell, Estranged Cousins - Minerick
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/rickm/archive/2009/01/29/f-and-haskell-estranged-cousins.aspx

======
critic
> The most obvious difference between Haskell and F# is somewhat easy to infer
> from this graph: object oriented constructs. That is to say, OCaml pioneered
> the use of object oriented data structures in functional programming and F#
> is it’s direct descendant.

Uninsightful. OO in F# is unrelated to OO in OCaml.

------
rincewind
This reminds me of the distinction between "systems" and "theory" in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436058>

------
prospero
Unfortunately, OCaml only has lightweight threads, and F# isn't very
performant in a non-Windows environment. I'm not sure there's really a clear
winner here.

~~~
felixmar
Take a look at this picture: [http://www.csharp-
architect.com/images/MonobenchmarksIncLinu...](http://www.csharp-
architect.com/images/MonobenchmarksIncLinux.gif)

Mono performs pretty good in comparison to Microsoft's runtime. The garbage
collector still needs some work, but it would not surprise me if Mono becomes
very competitive in the near future.

~~~
Minerick
That is extremely interesting. I would also like to see a graph of the
percentage of APIs implemented and some kind of metric for the amount of
testing for each API.

Thanks for the link.

------
malkia
Jon Harrop To The Rescue! Hey Jon! Hey.... Ah... disappeared...

